# IH 404 Aux Hydraulic Valve



## oscarlovel (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd like to add this to my 404. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I suspect that you may find one from a tractor salvidge yard or perhaps you can make your own by rigging up an SCV and pumbing it on your own. Tractor Supply Center usually has fittings, valves, and hoses to accomplish this. In my opinion, the ideal solution would be if you could find one on a junked tractor and transplant it to yours.


----------

